# Helmet Audio Kit Question ?



## Ozzzz666 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have just bought a Smith Variant helmet and while I don't currently listen to tunes while boarding I was looking into giving it a try (and if I dont like then I'll atleast do it on the lifts).

Anyway, I was wondering if there is any significant differences between the different audio kits (RED, Skullcandy Tuneups, the SC's for Smith) as far as if they fit in the ear pieces or am I better off just going with the ones made by Skullcandy for the Smith helmets ?

Looking at the pics of each the actual speakers look to be similar in size with the main differences being in the functions of the control switch.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the Smith kit in a Gyro helmet, fit just fine. I think between the two, the difference in speaker size is minimal that they are almost interchangeable.

As you note, I do seem to recall the controls are different between the two which is why I think I went with the Smith over the tune-up. Then again, it has been two years so my memory may be off.

Listening to tunes in your helmet via these kits isn't like having an earbud jammed into your ear. As long as you don't turn the volume up to 11, you can hear around you (your board, other skier/snowboarders) and have convos just fine while still getting your music as... almost background music.


----------



## Ozzzz666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for that.

The main reason I haven't tried buds is because they block too much outside noise and I do like to know whats going on around me, plus I don't want to be having to fiddle with them all day when they fall out while riding.

I think the difference in the controller is the tuneups just has volume and mute where the smith SC's have a mic (which i dont need) and you can also play/pause/skip tracks which would be nice to have.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

You're welcome.

Yes, I think you are right about the control differences. Mine does have the mic but I've found answering phone calls, etc., on the slopes to be slightly problematic with wind noise, etc.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the 2012 Smith Vantage helmet with Smith Audio kit which is the same as the SkullCandy ear pads. The cable that comes with the Smith audiokit is horrible, the on/off button and volume knob freezes over. I actually use a monster/beats replacement cable to have audio/volume/iphone controls + mic.... picking up and talking on the phone while shredding the hill is slightly entertaining.

Beats replacement cable


----------



## Ozzzz666 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have read reviews saying the controller can be problematic, so maybe the direct connect SC's coupled with an aftermarket controller cable would be a cheaper and better option.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Smith Variant that came with the SC audio. The biggest problem with it is for sure the inline controls. The volume button likes to turn itself randomly up and down. If you can get it tucked away in a way that keeps it from being bumped then it's alright, but really, it's not a big deal to me, 'cause I just keep the tunes down low. Like someone else said, it's like having background music everywhere you go.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been using the REDS in a Red helmet. Honestly, all of the various helmet drop-in options are pretty much the same. People seem to get all bent out of shape because the sound isn't as good as the in-ear options, but I've never cared. This way I can actually hear some of what's going on around me and my ears stay comfortable since I'm not constantly having to jab stuff in there.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use a RED helmet. But I have never seen RED audio speakers. Can anyone post me a link to a picture of them. I have always wanted to ride with tunes as background music. Would be great on long boring chair rides. Cheers.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Basic Redphones, or "The DJ" version which are literally just a normal headphone shell case around those basics (which you remove to do the drop in to the helmet).


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Treegreen said:


> Basic Redphones, or "The DJ" version which are literally just a normal headphone shell case around those basics (which you remove to do the drop in to the helmet).


Thanks for the links. Just browsed their pictures. Interesting that the Basic Redphones pictures do not show any wiring, apart from the black disc-like speakers.


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just purchased the RED speakers for my helmet today. Have it all set up but probably wont get to really try it till next week.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Bluetooth kit for the smith helmets? I know the older version had some bugs/issues which is why I went with the wired one that basically blows and now doesn't pause or skip tracks... 

I like the beats replacement cable idea though and it's $195 cheaper lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been using skull candy helmet/beanie inserts for 2 years. $7.99 on their eBay store. No mic, nothing fancy, just music that sounds nice and clear.....


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Argo said:


> I've been using skull candy helmet/beanie inserts for 2 years. $7.99 on their eBay store. No mic, nothing fancy, just music that sounds nice and clear.....


do you have a link? I wouldn't mind picking up a pair.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

paul said:


> do you have a link? I wouldn't mind picking up a pair.



Skullcandy Home Brew Speaker Kit Integrates with Hoodies and Beanies | eBay


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> Skullcandy Home Brew Speaker Kit Integrates with Hoodies and Beanies | eBay


The home brew ear pads + the beats inline remote = solid combo if you like to skip around tracks, raise/lower the volume, or play/pause the music. 


Beats inline remote


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

And for under $20 total


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> And for under $20 total


Amen :thumbsup:


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

awesome, thanks man!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm on my second set of RedPhones, they lasted about 30 days before they died. Build quality is garbage, they are not a product that is made to last. Even though the quality is crap, I think they sound decent for what they are, they get the job done and I haven't seen a better option for Red helmets yet. I've thought about throwing in some of the skullcandy ones because I think they would fit, but I don't think the build quality is really any better from what I've seen. At this point I consider the RedPhones to be a necessary evil. 

I'm not a big Burton fan, but they do seem to know how to make a quality product and I'm hoping they get their shit together and come out with a beefier version of these things in the future. Double the price and call them the AK Redphones if they want, as long as they build them to take a beating I'll shell out the cash for them.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I've thought about throwing in some of the skullcandy ones because I think they would fit, but I don't think the build quality is really any better from what I've seen. At this point I consider the RedPhones to be a necessary evil.


I'm using my skullcandy ear pads from last season, and the home brew's from skull candy are the same exact things.... my buddy rides 2-3 days a week all season in breck and still on his pair from last year with no issue except for changing the inline cable


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I'm on my second set of RedPhones, they lasted about 30 days before they died.......


30 days to me mean 5 to 6 seasons (years). That's not too bad.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

ig88 said:


> 30 days to me mean 5 to 6 seasons (years). That's not too bad.


Not bad at all


----------



## 28187 (Dec 4, 2011)

Argo said:


> I've been using skull candy helmet/beanie inserts for 2 years. $7.99 on their eBay store. No mic, nothing fancy, just music that sounds nice and clear.....


I swear it checked the day you posted it and it was $7.99

Now the price is $14.99? 

:dunno:


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

lisevolution said:


> Has anyone tried the new Bluetooth kit for the smith helmets? I know the older version had some bugs/issues which is why I went with the wired one that basically blows and now doesn't pause or skip tracks...
> 
> I like the beats replacement cable idea though and it's $195 cheaper lol


I have a smith variant and bought the bluetooth skullcandy earpads. Lasted about a week before the speaker on the inside of the earpad popped out and snapped the soldering in half. There went that $200! I bought the cheesy snap in earpads from smith with the skullcandy for like $30. The silly curly wire, clip attachment, and volume control on that thing is a joke. Randomly would increase or decrease volume if bumped. So, I just plugged a headphone cable directly into my ipod, set the volume at a reasonable level to hear what else was going on around me and was done with it! Irritating, but don't need to NOT hear some jackass barreling down the mtn and out of control.....


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

I've got the Giro helmet and Skullcandy Tune Ups combo. Has done pretty well so far, 20 days of riding and the only issue I've had is accidentally bumping the mute button once or twice. Sound quality is reasonable.


----------

